# [2007 Thread]Purchased TPI with promises not met



## emoque (Nov 27, 2007)

We purchased TPI in Sept.2007 for the main reason of being able to stay at a timeshare in San Jose Del Cabo in the month of Feb. The sales representatives promised this to us for the free week and said the package would arrive in 10 days. We anxiously awaited, but no package arrived. We called and were told that it takes a month to receive the welcome package. That was OK, but when it came, it had little to nothing inside which was surprising, but onward. We checked for the timeshare we wanted to stay at and it was not available in Feb. or in the next twelve months. We are upset that this has happened and are now trying to get our money back, but first we called to talk to a representative about it and no one answers our calls. We are now in dispute through the credit card company.


----------



## philemer (Nov 27, 2007)

emoque said:


> We purchased TPI in Sept.2007 for the main reason of being able to stay at a timeshare in San Jose Del Cabo in the month of Feb. The sales representatives promised this to us for the free week and said the package would arrive in 10 days. We anxiously awaited, but no package arrived. We called and were told that it takes a month to receive the welcome package. That was OK, but when it came, it had little to nothing inside which was surprising, but onward. We checked for the timeshare we wanted to stay at and it was not available in Feb. or in the next twelve months. We are upset that this has happened and are now trying to get our money back, but first we called to talk to a representative about it and no one answers our calls. We are now in dispute through the credit card company.



I'm confused. You can't purchase "TPI" as they are a company. Did you buy/rent a vacation through them? They are very easy to talk to and always prompt in returning calls, IMO. Please share more information.

Phil


----------



## chellej (Nov 27, 2007)

TPI Does offer a "sampler" program  http://www.tradingplaces.com/resale/sampler.asp

Really more like a rental I believe, where they will apply the price to purchase of one of their resale units


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 29, 2007)

Where did you purchase this package? TPI does offer products to various developers as an add on to what they're are selling.  What number did you call to speak to someone in regards to your vacation plans? 

I would be happy to check the dates and location you are interested in for you.


----------



## Ronatlanta (Dec 6, 2007)

emoque said:


> We purchased TPI in Sept.2007 for the main reason of being able to stay at a timeshare in San Jose Del Cabo in the month of Feb. The sales representatives promised this to us for the free week and said the package would arrive in 10 days. We anxiously awaited, but no package arrived. We called and were told that it takes a month to receive the welcome package. That was OK, but when it came, it had little to nothing inside which was surprising, but onward. We checked for the timeshare we wanted to stay at and it was not available in Feb. or in the next twelve months. We are upset that this has happened and are now trying to get our money back, but first we called to talk to a representative about it and no one answers our calls. We are now in dispute through the credit card company.



I have never had any luck with RCI Points, Weeks, Resorts, etc.  Never believe any of the representatives of Time Shares that you talk with.  They never work out as explained.  I wish you much luck and better quality of service than I ever received.  RCI Points always messes up my week at a timeshare owned.


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 6, 2007)

Ronatlanta said:


> I have never had any luck with RCI Points, Weeks, Resorts, etc. Never believe any of the representatives of Time Shares that you talk with. They never work out as explained. I wish you much luck and better quality of service than I ever received. RCI Points always messes up my week at a timeshare owned.


RCI points weren't being discussed in this thread.


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello..
can you please tell me what you purchased through TPI so I can look into your account.  

Thanks.


----------



## philemer (Dec 7, 2007)

"emoque" are you listening? TPI is trying to help you.


----------



## emoque (Dec 20, 2007)

*TPI not following through on promises*

Thank you for responding to our request. We have been away on vacation and recently returned. The membership with TPI in in dispute with our credit card company. So as of right now, any action needs to wait until things have settled, but as stated in the first frame, sales persons need to be intergral with the information given to the buyers or it creates bad feelings and a lack of trust. I will write later when the dispute has settled.


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello Emoque
I am trying to understand exactly what it is you have purchased so that I can help you.  What property or what program, if you can give me more information I will look into it for you.  Please call me or email me, my email is marcies@tradingplaces.com.

I do really want to help you.

thanks,
Marcie


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 20, 2007)

emoque said:


> Thank you for responding to our request. We have been away on vacation and recently returned. The membership with TPI in in dispute with our credit card company. So as of right now, any action needs to wait until things have settled, but as stated in the first frame, sales persons need to be intergral with the information given to the buyers or it creates bad feelings and a lack of trust. I will write later when the dispute has settled.



how can you come on here and bash TPI without giving any more information about what happened?

As people have stated before...there is no charge for a TPI membership yet you keep referring to that.

Please provide details to back up your negative claims as requested.

What was the point of coming here if you did not want TPI to help you?


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm wondering if the original poster bought into "join Trading Places International's Vacation Exchange Club" ???

They don't guarantee specific exchanges, but it gives you discounts and upgrades.

As was said earlier, TPI is an exchange company; they manage some reosrts; and they give good deals (my opinion) !!!

Tony


----------



## JKVACBIZ (Dec 27, 2007)

*Title deleted/ads not permitted*

_Ads are not permitted on this forum._


----------



## aliikai2 (May 15, 2008)

*OK, they bought an exit package from Vacation Concepts*

In Mexico called the Grand Vacation Club.

 x amount of weeks that can be used for anything ( size counts  ) in Trading Places Exchange inventory.

It appears that they believed the sales hype that they could go anywhere, anytime using these weeks, and we all know that nobody can get anywhere anytime, not even me:ignore: 

I contacted my connection at Trading Places, and she will contact the op and see if she can help them learn to use their vacation club.



Fwiw,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2008)

Just a heads up - this is an old thread that has been brought out of moth balls.


----------



## dreamy624 (Dec 24, 2008)

*The Aruban Resort/TPI - what are these Assessment fees??????*

sorry wrong thread, calm down, goodness. i'll remove it. you're nice.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 24, 2008)

I am trying to figure out what this has to do with TPI?????????????


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2008)

think we established early on that the poster was a bit confused.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2008)

SherryS said:


> I am trying to figure out what this has to do with TPI?????????????



It's a thread from 2007, several new users have posted OT questions.


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello.
I am a bit confused as to your question.  TPI is only the managing agent of the Aruban, we do not have anything to do with the sales part of the resort.  We take direction from the developer and the developer gives direction to the sales team.

When you say you have tried to contact owner services with no response, who are you trying to call?  If we can, we will try to get a number for you as to who you can call to help you out with your questions/concerns.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 25, 2008)

It seems to me that this thread keeps getting "bumped up" to the top of the board with various off-topic or confused questions.  Perhaps a moderator can close this thread?  It doesn't seem fair for a thread that appears to be criticizing TPI to keep coming to the top of the TPI forum, when there don't seem to be any legitimate complaints against TPI itself in the thread.

If someone actually has a complaint against TPI, they could just start a new thread on that.


----------

